# Concussion VOMS Testing



## Murph9585 (Aug 7, 2015)

Currently using A Brief Vestibular/Ocular Motor Screening (VOMS), is this billable. I would think so, but unsure about what code? Enclosed is the description. 

See below or attachment 

Vestibular/Ocular-Motor Screening (VOMS) for Concussion
Vestibular/Ocular	Motor	Test: Not
Tested
Headache
0-10
Dizziness
0-10
Nausea
0-10
Fogginess
0-10
Comments
BASELINE	SYMPTOMS: N/A
Smooth	Pursuits
Saccades	? Horizontal
Saccades	? Vertical	
Convergence (Near	Point) (Near	Point	in	cm):
Measure	1:	______
Measure	2:______
Measure	3:______
VOR	? Horizontal
VOR	? Vertical	
Visual	Motion	Sensitivity	Test	
Instructions:
Interpretation: This test is designed for use with subjects ages 9-40. When used with patients
outside this age range, interpretation may vary. Abnormal findings or provocation of symptoms
with any test may indicate dysfunction ? and should trigger a referral to the appropriate health
care professional for more detailed assessment and management.
Equipment: Tape measure (cm); Metronome; Target w/ 14 point font print.
Baseline Symptoms ? Record: Headache, Dizziness, Nausea & Fogginess on 0-10 scale prior
to beginning screening
? Smooth Pursuits - Test the ability to follow a slowly moving target. The patient and the
examiner are seated. The examiner holds a fingertip at a distance of 3 ft. from the patient.
The patient is instructed to maintain focus on the target as the examiner moves the target
smoothly in the horizontal direction 1.5 ft. to the right and 1.5 ft. to the left of midline. One
repetition is complete when the target moves back and forth to the starting position, and 2
repetitions are performed. The target should be moved at a rate requiring approximately 2
seconds to go fully from left to right and 2 seconds to go fully from right to left. The test is
repeated with the examiner moving the target smoothly and slowly in the vertical direction
1.5 ft. above and 1.5 ft. below midline for 2 complete repetitions up and down. Again, the
target should be moved at a rate requiring approximately 2 seconds to move the eyes fully
upward and 2 seconds to move fully downward. Record: Headache, Dizziness, Nausea &
Fogginess ratings after the test. (Figure 1)
? Saccades ? Test the ability of the eyes to move quickly between targets. The patient and
the examiner are seated.
? Horizontal Saccades: The examiner holds two single points (fingertips) horizontally
at a distance of 3 ft. from the patient, and 1.5 ft. to the right and 1.5 ft. to the left of
midline so that the patient must gaze 30 degrees to left and 30 degrees to the right.
Instruct the patient to move their eyes as quickly as possible from point to point. One
repetition is complete when the eyes move back and forth to the starting position,
and 10 repetitions are performed. Record: Headache, Dizziness, Nausea &
Fogginess ratings after the test. (Figure 2)
? Vertical Saccades: Repeat the test with 2 points held vertically at a distance of 3 ft.
from the patient, and 1.5 feet above and 1.5 feet below midline so that the patient
must gaze 30 degrees upward and 30 degrees downward. Instruct the patient to
move their eyes as quickly as possible from point to point. One repetition is
complete when the eyes move up and down to the starting position, and 10
repetitions are performed. Record: Headache, Dizziness, Nausea & Fogginess
ratings after the test. (Figure 3)
? Convergence ? Measure the ability to view a near target without double vision. The patient
is seated and wearing corrective lenses (if needed). The examiner is seated front of the
patient and observes their eye movement during this test. The patient focuses on a small
target (approximately 14 point font size) at arm?s length and slowly brings it toward the tip of
their nose. The patient is instructed to stop moving the target when they see two distinct
images or when the examiner observes an outward deviation of one eye. Blurring of the
image is ignored. The distance in cm. between target and the tip of nose is measured and
recorded. This is repeated a total of 3 times with measures recorded each time. Record:
Headache, Dizziness, Nausea & Fogginess ratings after the test. Abnormal: Near Point of
convergence ≥ 6 cm from the tip of the nose. (Figure 4)
? Vestibular-Ocular Reflex (VOR) Test ? Assess the ability to stabilize vision as the head
moves. The patient and the examiner are seated. The examiner holds a target of
approximately 14 point font size in front of the patient in midline at a distance of 3 ft.
? Horizontal VOR Test: The patient is asked to rotate their head horizontally while
maintaining focus on the target. The head is moved at an amplitude of 20 degrees
to each side and a metronome is used to ensure the speed of rotation is maintained
at 180 beats/minute (one beat in each direction). One repetition is complete when
the head moves back and forth to the starting position, and 10 repetitions are
performed. Record: Headache, Dizziness, Nausea and Fogginess ratings 10 sec
after the test is completed. (Figure 5)
? Vertical VOR Test: The test is repeated with the patient moving their head
vertically. The head is moved in an amplitude of 20 degrees up and 20 degrees
down and a metronome is used to ensure the speed of movement is maintained at
180 beats/minute (one beat in each direction). One repetition is complete when the
head moves up and down to the starting position, and 10 repetitions are performed.
Record: Headache, Dizziness, Nausea and Fogginess ratings after the test. (Figure
6)
? Visual Motion Sensitivity (VMS) Test ? Test visual motion sensitivity and the ability to
inhibit vestibular-induced eye movements using vision. The patient stands with feet
shoulder width apart, facing a busy area of the clinic. The examiner stands next to and
slightly behind the patient, so that the patient is guarded but the movement can be
performed freely. The patient holds arm outstretched and focuses on their thumb.
Maintaining focus on their thumb, the patient rotates, together as a unit, their head, eyes
and trunk at an amplitude of 80 degrees to the right and 80 degrees to the left. A
metronome is used to ensure the speed of rotation is maintained at 50 beats/min (one beat
in each direction). One repetition is complete when the trunk rotates back and forth to the
starting position, and 5 repetitions are performed. Record: Headache, Dizziness, Nausea &
Fogginess ratings after the test. (Figure 7)


----------

